# What do you think about Tofu ??



## Happyflowerlady (Feb 21, 2014)

I started making recipes with tofu when I was cooking at the academy in Idaho, and had to make special food for the vegetarians and vegans. At first, I wasn't impressed, but gradually, I got a taste for it, and now enjoy it added to soups and stirfrys.

So, this morning, I added some tofu to my  brunch of veggies with top ramen noodles, and discovered that my Chipper enjoys tofu, too.
At first, he gave me a really strange look...... you could just see his little brain spinning around, trying to figure out what it was that looked like chicken (his favorite food), but chewed like a sponge. After a few tries of the first bite, he ate it, and then wanted more; so Chipper is now an official "Tofutti-dog".

How many others here like tofu, and if so; how do you use it ??


----------



## Vivjen (Feb 21, 2014)

No thanks; I would rather have proper meat or proper veggies.

I do eat vegetarian every so often...


----------



## That Guy (Feb 21, 2014)

Bleah.


----------



## Falcon (Feb 21, 2014)

I would rather NOT think about tofu. Same reason I don't use oleo.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Feb 21, 2014)

I have always enjoyed meat, but now we hear of so many people being sick, and even dying from meat that has salmonella, e-coli, or other contaminants.  Also, sick and diseased animals are being used for meat, not to mention all of the antibiotics and growth hormones that are given to the animals being raised for slaughter, and in tiny pens and other unsanitary conditions.

Unless you raise and process your own meat, you are taking chances with your health to buy most of what is sold in the stores.
Mad Cow disease is rampant in even wild game like venison, but most of the beef is marketed while it is young, so the disease does not show up in testing that is done. Pigs are dying all over from some sickness that came here from China, and they don't know how to stop it. Fish and other seafood often is shipped here from China, and is grown in the filthiest imaginable conditions there.

After reading about all this, and looking at the gruesome pictures; I decided that meat is not something I want to put in my body, at least on a regular basis, so I try to choose carefully what  I buy, and am turning to more healthy vegetarian replacements. I have also read that the vegetable protein is much easier for the body to process, as well.


----------



## Vivjen (Feb 21, 2014)

Vegetable protein is classified as Class 2, it does not provide everything the body needs, as we evolved as omnivores.

Meat over here is raised rather differently I suspect..


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 21, 2014)

> What do you think about Tofu ??



They have nice forms and their weapon sets are awesome, but for out-and-out self-defense I prefer Northern-Style Kung-Fu.

I've eaten enough tofu in my life, even raw, to start myself sprouting. 

I still prefer pepperoni pizza.


----------



## i_am_Lois (Feb 21, 2014)

Occasionally (about every other week), the thought of eating meat turns me off. On those days I will have a vegetable stir fry, eggplant Parmesan, salad, hard boiled eggs, meatless spaghetti, Spanish beans & rice, or tofu. I think tofu tastes 'OK'. It doesn't knock my socks off. I buy the firm, drain the 'water' off, marinate it, then fry it. I serve the tofu steaks along with a sauce I prepare.


----------



## Jillaroo (Feb 21, 2014)

_I like to add a firm Tofu to my Italian Pasta, i haven't marinaded and fried it yet._


----------



## rkunsaw (Feb 22, 2014)

I have never given tofu a second thought.

Most cases of e-coli contamination come from vegetables not meat.


----------



## That Guy (Feb 22, 2014)

Isn't it just soybean crud . . . I mean curd...?


----------



## Gael (Feb 27, 2014)

Happyflowerlady said:


> I started making recipes with tofu when I was cooking at the academy in Idaho, and had to make special food for the vegetarians and vegans. At first, I wasn't impressed, but gradually, I got a taste for it, and now enjoy it added to soups and stirfrys.
> 
> So, this morning, I added some tofu to my  brunch of veggies with top ramen noodles, and discovered that my Chipper enjoys tofu, too.
> At first, he gave me a really strange look...... you could just see his little brain spinning around, trying to figure out what it was that looked like chicken (his favorite food), but chewed like a sponge. After a few tries of the first bite, he ate it, and then wanted more; so Chipper is now an official "Tofutti-dog".
> ...



I haven't had it in a long time but I did rather like it. Seems people have strong feelings about it though and the anti-tofu jokes are sure out there.

I used to just add it to salads. I liked the texture of it and mild taste. It's so mild it cries for seasoning but I would take it plain, I liked it well enough.

But here you go..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I6jfb9a6a7U


----------



## Vivjen (Feb 27, 2014)

I think I must be the unhealthiest person on this forum!


----------



## Ina (Feb 27, 2014)

Viv, Do you feel unhealthy?


----------



## Vivjen (Feb 27, 2014)

Ina said:


> Viv, Do you feel unhealthy?



No, Ina! I feel fine. I eat and drink what I want to; I may be a tad overweight, but not a lot; I do yoga , and I just carry on!


----------



## Gael (Feb 27, 2014)

Vivjen said:


> I think I must be the unhealthiest person on this forum!



Well, your sense of humor seems to be in good form anyway.


----------



## Farmtex (Feb 27, 2014)

Generally don't care for it although once had some at a Thai restaurant that was quite good. Don't remember how they prepared it.


----------



## Farmtex (Feb 27, 2014)

Sometimes think I would just as soon eat the paste that came in a jar with a little 'spatula' attached to the lid. Part of the required school supplies in the first or second grade. Don't think it had many calories and no fat. No. cooking or other preparation required.


----------



## Farmtex (Feb 27, 2014)

Knowing I will "die sooner or later" is a sticking point when it comes to always choosing healthy foods. I would hate to give up all the good stuff for the sake of health then die as a victim of space debris or simply reaching the genetic limit of an organ system.  Most of my food choices are healthy ones but at the barn party following my death there will be pizza, chips and salsa and an open bar. People are free to bring tofu, sweet potatoes, etc if they choose.


----------



## Gael (Feb 28, 2014)

Love those flash mob thingies...here's one in Ireland:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hKCHgwzMjhw


----------

